# Millones  de watts, para principiantes y no iniciados



## tecnicdeso (Feb 11, 2007)

Es posible que esto no sea lo mas importante en este foro, pero todo el mundo piensa en armar circuitos de cientos de watts, sin tener en cuenta el uso al cual va a someter a dichos circuitos.


Está comprobado que con apenas 10 Wats podemos sonorizar un buen comedor de 25 mts cuadrados, además de poder armar kits altamente eficientes, elegantes, y sin problemas de disipacion, si toda la gente tomasemos conciencia de desarrollar sistemas de audio megaestudiados  y optimizados para conseguir pocos watios pero bien hechos.

Es posible que todo venga dado por culpa de la ignorancia, el ir a un supermercado y ver una minicadena de 30 euros que en su embalaje anuncia unos poderosos 300Watios. Deberiamos tomar conciencia de la realidad. En los años 60 y principios de 70 , un fervoroso ELVIS PRESLEY y unos increibleS BEATLES, sonaban en estadios con amplificador de guitarra de apenas 50Wats valvulares, y con eso funcionaban austeramente pero bien.

Ahora vemos a unos pseudoelectrónicos que modifican circuitos de audio sencillos para exprimirles apenas 100 wats incontrolados, coloreados, llenos de distorsiones y térmicamente desconcentantes, además de los elevados consumos que ocasionan el tan de moda CALENTAMIENTO GLOBAL.

Hoy en dia alguien habla de 30 wats y no puede alardear de aparato, sin embargo, cuando uno habla de 3000 wats es el centro de atensión. Sinceramente, para conseguir 3000 wats y aprovecharlos bien hacen falta unos buenos aparatos de control y si además le añadimos cajas altamente eficientes y bien sintonizadas, podremos efectuar un live en un campo de futbol.

Actualmente los grandes grupos trabajan con sistemas de audio apilados de cajas acústicas con apenas tamaño y potencia, unos 100 wats por caja de 8" y motor de agudos. Un grupo como estopa, en un montaje para un campo de futbol utiliza 20 cajas de 8" y motor, por canal,  además de varios subgraves, que en conjunto no superan los 12 Kw. y que al estar procesados para formar un sistema array, (que no es colgar cajas como si fueran chorizos), rinden presiones acústicas y dispersiones sorprendentes.

Se denota en estos foros que sobretodo en la parte de latinoamérica existe una paranoya abrumadora por "wats, tweeters, subwoofers, potencias, plantas", que lo unico que hacen es desvirtuar la imagen de foros como el presente, para mi el mejor foro de electrónica del mundo.
Está claro que todo seguirá igual, pero si la gente perdiese un poco de tiempo en leer y documentarse matematicamente, y sobretodo aprendiese a hacer cuatro cálculos matemáticos básicos en electrónica, como ohm o Kirschoff, pitágoras,... seguro que serían foros más fructíferos.

Sin mas espero no echar por tierra los proyectos de felicidad de mas de uno, pero siendo realistas ahorraremos tiempo, salud y sobretodo, dinero.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 11, 2007)

Y yo que me parecia que era un bicho raro...

Recuerdo unos estudios de los años 70 (se hicieron muchos y ,muy. ,muy buenos que todavia no se han superado, algunos que ni siquiera respetavan los derechos humanos)

Uno especificaba que la potencia dendo de un automovil de esa epoca (ruido generado por el motor) eran mas que suficientes 14W, lo digo por los tuneros con sus >300W.
Supongo que ohy en dia se debe medir por la sordera de los individuos y no por las necesidades.....


Tambien recuerdo como se descubrio los efectos nocimos de la radio, en este caso telefonia movil.
Fue de forma fortuita de que los operadores de radar militares US tenian falta de globulos rojo (no me acuerdo del nombre medico).

Finalmente escuche un otorinolongologo (no se si falta alguna letra, jaaa) quejandose abiertamente sobre sus pacientes, porque les debia comunicar que su sordera no tenia solucion, era permanete t degenerativa. Todo por los auriculares de los walkman de los años 80, estamos hablando de pacientes de 30años y no del abuelete cascaravias.

Otra, esta si que es divertida, en Canarias (españa) los vecinos han puesto una querella a los organizadores de los carnavales (para los que no lo sepan , son similares a los de Rio) por sobrepasar los 120dB cuando los legales son 50db, el juez les a dado la razon y hay un lio que no te menees.


Otra, ayer disfrute de watios bien puestos en casa de un  señor, Unos altavoces electrostaticos con un amplificador hibrido de valvula-mosfet, Una pasada, se escuchavan el roce de los dedos del artista, las vibraciones de la bateria, el sonido metalico de los platillos, unos ataques increibles. Evidentemente el equipo era ya tenia 10 años., ahora ya no saven hacer esto. !!Ha para mas inri, el amplificador es plano, lo que sade led CD directamente a los altavoces, ni equalizadores ni chorradas, Si la grabacion es perfecta para que modificarla??


Veo que ya somos dos los que creemos que la potencia debe ser de calidad y segun las necesidades, supongo que no te dedicas a la sonorizacion, esos noso hablan de amplificador en clase D y kW


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 11, 2007)

Eso, me parece a mi, es porque hoy en dia se cree que el que mas graves tira es el mas macho. ¡ERROR!
Será porque yo no se toca buena música y ahora son todos Punchi Punchi Punchi (ya sea rock, pop y hasta los lentos, no solo la musica electronica)
Saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 11, 2007)

Efectivamente me dedico a la sonorizacion, en clase d y kw a decenas.... y normalmente en lugares donde el punchipunchi mas fuerte es el que mas triunfa, y sobretodo en carnavales y en estas fechas... Por eso, simplemente argumento lo logico y coherente... pero en fin, alguien puede especificarme algun post donde se trate de fabricar un simple circuito austero de cuatro pares de watios que merezca la pena???
Simplemente, no los hay. Será porque la red está invadida de proyectos DIY ligeramente modificados por los autores, que modifican partes vitales del circuito y los publican en revistas electronicas conocidas por su gran prestigio para el populacho aficionado.

Pero una cosa es La nave repleta de Racks de Etapas de potencia, de mesas de directo, de microfonia y Altavoces Profesionales y Subwoofers esperando el dia de la salida a un recinto para una sonorizacion para mas de 5000 personas y la otra es sentarse en el sofá de casa a escuchar una sinformaciónnía de beethoven con el equipo de salón. Una cosa es trabajo y la otra es ocio, y los que nos dedicamos a ello sabemos bien distinguir, y no es lo mismo oir un buen altavoz de apenas 20w rms de buena calidad, que un altavoz hecho una ñapa completamente manipulado y parcheado por alguien que solo busca añadirle componente cañero barato y sacarle watios.(no sonido)

Gracias por entender el fin de este hilo... Saludos y a vuestra disposicion.


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 11, 2007)

es seguro y por naturaleza humana siempre que remos tener mas y mejor pero si siguieramos tu concepto los carros andarian a 100kmh como en los 60y no a 220kmh y los trenes andarian a 40kmh no a 100 saludos


----------



## RUDA (Feb 12, 2007)

Hola a todos, en mi opinion creo que una potencia con 500w rms y una THD baja es más que suficiente para realizar cualquier proyecto ambicioso, ya que si necesitamos llenar un teatro o un estadio solo abra que apilar 3, 4  o las que sean necesarias pudiendo jugar con un cross activo y dar la potencia final a cada parte del espectro que necesitemos, y sumado en conjunto tendremos quizás 2k o3kwatts. sin complicarnos la vida con proyectos más sofisticados  engorrosos y caros, ya en  500w.  necesito una fuente que entregue mucha corriente, y la disipación de calor que emana de ella es más que suficiente para amortiguar esas noches frías de invierno, pero la raza humana por naturaleza siempre quiere superarse, aunque el mundo que construimos no este preparado para ello, citando el ejemplo de las velocidades en los autos, de que me sirve que la potencia final de mi coche llegue a 220K/H
si no tengo autopistas en mi país para desarrollar esa velocidad??? bien en los amplificador pasa igual construir proyectos modulares es lo conveniente y adaptable a todas las necesidades........RUDA.


----------



## elmario (Feb 12, 2007)

Grande, Maestro, lo tuyo tiene propiedad estoy en todo de acuerdo... desafortunadamente en este lado del planeta estamos 20 años atrasados con la parte de arriba., que le vas a hacé...de todas maneras me parece que el problema de los vatios se nota sobre todo en la parte DIY, porque uno siempre arranca desde cero, con la inexperiencia, y muchas veces mal armamos potencias de 600 o 700 para que nos den 50 o 60 watts sin distorsion...Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 12, 2007)

Sinceramente creo que muchos amplificador del mercado de 20, 40, 60, 100wats producen menos distorsión que muchos de los amplificador diy de 600 o 700w funcionando a la misma potencia que los anteriores... en fin, en este caso no creo que sea velocidad ni potencia, simplemente una cuestión de necesidades.

Como decía un conocido anuncio de tv, la potencia sin control no sirve de nada... Saludos


----------



## Dano (Feb 12, 2007)

Yo tambien estoy contigo tecnicdeso. Hay veces que haciendo algunos calculos de presion acustica, decibeles y demas, se puede hacer mucho mas que solo con watss y mas watts.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 12, 2007)

Pues yo creo que estamos en la cultura del ruido, en mi ciudad se escuchaba la "musica" a 2km y os aseguro que no es que fuera en un lugar despejado y alto, sino en una feria de fiesta mayor en las afueras y llegaba el ruido "musica" en el interior de la ciudad.

Se ha creado una asociacion  para forzar al ayuntamiento a que se respeten a todos los ciudadanos y normativas 50dB.
-Pedimos que cese la musica a las 2 de la madrugaday no hasta que les de la gana, las fiestas las alargan 7 dias, os imaginais trabajar en estas condiciones al dia siguiente???

-Que no se venda alcohol de forma masiva
  "ojo con la respuesta del ayuntamiento, las barras callejeras que pagan al ayuntamiento, les han fijado el precio de la cerveza y pueden vender a todo quisquis, pero esta terminantemente prohibido llevar latas dentro de los coches ya que eso seria botellon" o dicho de otra forma no existe botellon si pagas al ayuntamiento.
-
Algunos de ustedes pensaran, ya salio el aguafiestas, hay algunos ciudadanos que simplemente emigran esos dias.

Finalmente ya no os quiero decir de los destrozos, el mas sonado a parte de los escaparates, le entraron a un colchonero y se dedicaron a rajarle todos los colchones y el escaparate, ya me direis.

Esto pasa en España-->catalunya el pais mas civilidado del mundo.

Espero que el caso Canarias deje algun precedente para normalizar la situacion.


Dinalmente para los tecnicos de sonido, yo soy electronico, se como funcionan sus equipos, pero, pero , no tengo ni idea como ajustarlos para obtener un sonido libre de distorsiones, preciso y rico. Siempre he pensado que los watios estan por las necesidades del lugar y no para hacer gala de ruido, para eso estan los de la muñeca chochona.


Es que me tocais la fibra, leñe


----------



## donreca (Feb 12, 2007)

Es horrible cuando arruinan un tema por poner tan fuerte la musica, por eso no salgo a bailar, prefiero escuchar bien y cuidar mi audicion.


----------



## nene (Feb 12, 2007)

Muy interesente la discucion que nuestro amigo tecnicdeso abrio...
Lamentablemente no estoy del todo deacuerdo con tu opinion, es decir, es cierto quemuchos amplificador de 20 30 50 100W tienen una calidad mucho mayor que algunos de "millones de 'vatios' " creados en el garage de algun audio-aficionado.  Amplificadores hi-fi (con todas sus letras) son incomparables a los diy, en todos los aspectos, consumo, Pot vs THD, vs temp...etc!..

Pero tambien es cierto que muchos de los que formamos este foro solo queremos aprender mas, no alardeamos de nuestros proyectos ignorando las deficiencias que sabemos que tienen!, seria basurdo, pues seria menitrnos a nosotros mismos....pero no hay nada mejro que saborear la "victoria" (con sus deficincias) de haber terminado un proyecto propio, o ajeno, o mixto..¿por que no? 

Pues no te enojes, si te digo que si todos siguiesemos tu linea de pensamiento al pie de la letra, estariamos acabados. 

Lo que nunca tenemos que olvidar es que, como dice nuestro amigo tecnicdeso, nuestros amplificador diy no son lo mejor.... pero son nuestros... y esas etapas de potencia hi-fi que suenan tan bien, en su diseño original fueron tan malas o peor que nuestros diy, y se han ido optimisando y como dices tu, tecnicdeso, "megaestudiados".  Pues un proyecto, cualquiera sea no solo etapas de potencia, se mejora desde las bases, pues no solo influyen buenos esquematicos, sino tambien los componentes, y hasta la forma misma del PCB...

Yo he elegido el diy no porque suena mejor, o porque disipe menos, o cueste "menos", sino porque es mas divertido que poner un equipo de la mejor marca que solo tiene que enchufarle a los 220V y sale andando!. Es cuestion de gustos, un sonidista profesional elegiria esto, un ingeniero electronico como yo elegiria el diy!.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 13, 2007)

Uf a ver.... a mi me gusta saborear la victoria de un diy, claro está, pero ningún constructor empieza haciendo la sagrada familia como obra inicial.

Simplemente me refiero a que casi el 100% de amplificaciónes de estos foros son simplemente sacadas de internet, o lo que es lo mismo, no hay nadie capaz de fabricar un producto interesante y atractivo, austero y eficaz. Simplemente se utilizan circuitos diseñados en los años 70 y 80 y se pintan de otro color mas nuevo para así vender algo nuevo, y que efectivamente funciona.

Yo no soy ingeniero de diseño electrónico, pero si en verdad hay ingenieros no estaria mal que evolucionaran con proyectos propios, y que nos sorprendan a los que sabemos distinguir cuatro transistores funcionando a medias y un buen montaje eficiente y eficaz, que como se dijo en algún post, nos permita conectar los altavoces high end y escuchar el roce de las pastilla en la guitarra y la calidez ambiental de alguna muy buena grabacion. Y es que creo que para eso no hacen falta millones de wats.

Saludos, y seamos constructivos. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Alfgu (Feb 13, 2007)

A mi mas que los ""millones de watts", lo que me interesa de un amplificador y altavoces es la calidad de sonido, vamos que no te dejen los oidos hechos un trapo (esto por los agudos), ni que te deje la cabeza como un bombo (esto por los graves), sino que tenga un sonido facil de escuchar, que los graves medios y agudos esten equilibrados.


----------



## RUDA (Feb 13, 2007)

Hola a todos, siguiendo con el hilo, yo pienso que las falencias de los DIY no pasan por los Watts, pasa porque los aficionados audiofilos de la electrónica no contamos con el instrumental de laboratorio adecuado para mejorar esos proyectos que circulan por la red, ( solo se cuenta con un multimetro un osciloscopio en el mejor de los casos y algún instrumento casero con presicion sospechosa) y que ya vienen viciados de recorte, y demás yerbas, y solo mejoramos esos circuitos en algunos aspectos, no pudiendo rediseñar o añadir ciertos servos o detectores a los esquemas originales. Pero parece que a nadie le importa en demasia estos instrumentos ya que casi en los fores estos temas no se tratan . Además cabe señalar también en que parte del globo estás, aca en Argentina se parece al basurero del mundo, y esto es literal ya que los componentes electronicos de venta masiva que encontrás en los comercios  son de pésima calidade, y no hay mucho para elegir, de hecho muchas veces reemplazamos semiconductores y no por reemplazos directos,  solo elegimos tensión y corriente maxima, ya que otra cosa no hay, y si !!!  van a funcionar , quedan bien polarizados pero bajo que caracteristicas???  cuestión que  a los importadores y a los comerciante no le importan, pero en la suma de un todo tenemos lo que escuchamos, y la victoria se saborea solo subiendo el volumen hasta que se pierda la claridad, por tal motivo sigo pensando que un buen diseño modular me permite armar clones híbridos hasta encontrar modulos hermanados e inseparables..... en fin,  un saludo a todos.......RUDA


----------



## elmario (Feb 13, 2007)

Y si, despues esta el tema de la "ratonizacion", o sea, tratar de conseguir el mejor sonido al precio mas bajo que se pueda....porque si no comprariamos ese gallin o ese mesa  que vale 7000 us...pero ahi esta la cuestion: sacandole la mitad del precio que valen estos bichos por cuestiones de marketing igual son incomprables, lo que hace que nos volquemos al DIY, tambien hay veces que "laucheamos"en la parte mas fragil de la cadena de audio, esto es, en los parlantes y muchas veces el buen sonido radica ahi: vos probaste tu bicho con un celestion o jbl?....Ahora que pienso me surge esta duda: A muchos violeros se le caen las babas cuando se habla de los viejos Marshalls de los años 60 (que el circuito, que el parlante, que se yo) y si vos lo analizas tenian 4 valvulas locas 2 transformadores y a otra cosa....entonces si eso sonaba de la puta madre, porque carajo no siguen fabricando eso!!!!! (ah,comercio,guita,guita)


----------



## juanpastsierra (Feb 13, 2007)

Muy buen post para reflexionar, la verdad  que si me pongo a ver mi caso personal, hace un tiempo fabrique un amplificador de 100w, ahora estoy por uno de 350 watss, pero una vez que lo termine de fabricar, no voy a tener bocinas para hacerlo funcionar, ya que las que tengo andan a la corniza con el de 100.Entonces siempre busco hacer algo mas grande o mas complicado o novedoso, fantastico en ese aspecto. (hace un tiempo se publico un amplificador de 5200w, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm??????????????????????????????????????????''''

Pero ahora bien, como dice tecnicdeso, si me pongo a pensar, nunca me he puesto verdaderamente a ver en que se puede modificar el diseño, o rediseñarlo, con el conocimiento en electronica que tengo, no diria fabricar uno nuevo por que recien estoy en tercer año de electronica y no tengo los conocimientos necesarios.

No sabria que decir.

Creo que es como dice RUDA, compatriota, tengo un auto que alcanza 200 por hora, sin embargo las rutas de mi pais ,no estan preparadas para esa velocidad.
Ahora, se circula a esa velocidad, y bueno, pasa lo que pasa.

La verdad es un tema polemico para discutir ,y se puede der de varios puntos de vista, muy bueno tecnicdeso.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 13, 2007)

En fin, como debe ser, cada uno seguirá su camino, cosa buena, pero demonos cuenta que la calidad de un equipo siempre viene marcada por el componente de la cadena de peor calidad.
En realidad el proceso de amplificación es una parte muy simple en el proceso de un equipo de sonido. Tan simple como el transductor del final del camino. Son varios procesos muy simples pero tan importantes y vitales a la vez.
En mi salón prefiero ver un sencillo amplificador funcionando al 30% de rendimiento con un par de cajas muy sensibles, y con una respuesta rápida y libre de harmónicos, cosa que no es fácil en un altavoz, que una caja cargada de harmónicos, con sonido de tweeters piezo, que rinde muchos dbs y alimentada por un amplificador capaz de darle la vuelta a la caja. Como ya les dije, potencia+control=placer
de eso se trata. Pocas veces llevaran su amplificador de 500w rms al límite en casa, al igual que un amplificador hifi high end de apenas 20W.


----------



## elmario (Feb 13, 2007)

Totalmente de acuerdo Tecnicdeso, siempre va a ser mejor tener un gigante dormido al que podes despertar cuando quieras... o sea con un fiat 600 tambien podes correr a 100 Km/h pero va pidiendo piedad, en cambio un BM a esa velocidad va regulando en 2da.


----------



## RUDA (Feb 14, 2007)

Colegas!!! Pero que no decaiga!!!! sigamos construyendo y alimentando nuestras fantasias, ya que lo exitante de todo esto es juntar ese puñado de componentes, trazar las pistas unas gotas de estaño, renegar un rato, y a disfrutar, gozar, y darle una dosis de placer a nuestro super yo, ya que solo de eso se trata, alimentar nuestro ego personal, aunque el precio muchas veces es caro, horas de sueño perdidas, pilas de puchos en los ceniceros, mujeres enojadas, y vecinos ofuscados jejejeje ( tan fuerte lo puse!!!!  si solo lo probe 5' !!!!   no, no era muy tarde; eran las 3 de la mañana!!!! glupppppp) pero sigamos ayudandonos a construir este gran foro, revisando muchas páginas he visto linda gente que es la que rescato, gente que explica, enseña, comparte y da sin esperar nada a cambio, y para los que solo desean romper las tarlipes ( o inflamar los testiculos) paciencia que solos se van descartando.
Gente que tal si construimos un amplificador de 20.000 Watts???? con el 99.9 % de TDH creo que tengo un cuarto libre para poner el transformador. jajajaja .......gracias por  dejarme compartir este foro con uds...........saludos RUDA.


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 14, 2007)

esta bien ahora bamos a volver alos 60s amplificadores de 50w con 4 valvulas que calientan como una estufa y bamos a escuchar esos agudos tan claros como el agua mineral.

pues si tengo un amplificador de 500w por que no se podria usar al 100%?
quien dise? quien lo afirma? 
por los parlantes? con plata se puede hacer todo no les parece? pues el que tiene plata se compra 500 jbl de 15" y uso 1 vatio de cada uno y ahi no desperdiciaria nada de potencia pero como no tengo dinero tengo que conformarme con un seleniun que le saco el jugo con 100w....   

siguiendo el concepto de tecnicdeso cuando bayamos a un recital con 10000 personas. lo musicos ban a tocar con amplificadores de 50w y todos nos bamos a abarrotar al lado de los parlantes para escuchar algo y sus amplificadores a valvula se estarian fritando a mas de 200 grados cuando uno a transistores no levanta mas de 95 grados bien refrigerado..

respecto a lo que disen de que los amplificadores de los años 70s y 80s pues tenemos que usar esos como base para diseñar algo mejor o creen que nos tenemos que quedar ahi? por que el ser humano siempre trata de superarse y mejorar todo solo para vivir mejor y a gusto para eso tenemos la INTELIGENCIA que nos permite crear cosas que muchos creen que no sirven o que son perjudiciales pues a los que no les guste la distorcion y aparatos que calientan pues que sigan con sus amplificadores de 10w para musicalizar 25m2...

si tenemos que con 10w podemos musicalizar 25m2 es solo gusto pues tengo un amplificador de 130w en mi habitacion que a 100w tengo una distorcion de 0.3%..... y ami me gusta pues en un boliche se usan mas de 3000 vatios para que los graves se sientan pero seguro que para un audiofilo no le gustaria ya que tienen mucha distorcion pero la mayoria no es audiofila asi que le da lo mismo escuchar en un equipo hi fi end a lo de una disco en fin si volvieramos a los 60s no tendriamos rascacielos ni este foro para opinar y les aseguro que a tecnicdeso le gusta que su pc tenga una buena velocidad para entrar a internet pero si fuera por el (por lo que dise) no tendriamos internet y las computadoras almacenarian 800megas o como la computadora del apolo 13 tendriamos para almacenar 600000 palabras y no 300Gigas en fin  TERMINEMOS CON ESTO y sigamos para adelante con los amplificadores de 3000 vatios y las columnas como chorizos colgadas en las puntas de los escenarios y sigamos con nustros pequeños inventos que llenan nuestra vida y que nos dan tantas alegrias y que nos alientan para seguir contruyendo y a seguir haciendo un mundo mejo o peror segun el punto de vista que lo veamos que nos ayudan a mejorar cada ves ESTE GRAN FORO 

SALUDOS


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 15, 2007)

Ufff... vamos a ver.... antes que nada, creo que estamos en mundos diferentes, puesto que no organizo bien tus palabras.
Como te dije, me dedico a la sonorizacion de grandes eventos. Tengo varios equipos específicos para ello. Puesto que si se trata de 10000 personas, no uso amplificadores de 50w, es logico. Dos estructuras Meyer de 8 Kw por lado son mas eficientes.

Aunque según tú, debo tener eso instalado en mi cuarto, ya que cuanto mas mejor..., lo que pasa es que no sabré donde poner el tv ni el sofá. 

En verdad y fuera de ironias, creo que tu tienes tu particular chiringuito montado en tu casa  con dos JBL pro de la gama baja con 15" que suenan la ostia.(cosa que creo que es digna de respeto claro), y que cuando teneis cena familiar te llevas todos los cables a la casita de campo para armar una fiesta. Muy respetable todo ello, puesto que cuando yo tenia 15 años hacía lo mismo, e incluso una mesa de mezclas salchichera llena de distorsiones y dos fuentes de audio que zumban como un sonajero, pero todo sea por que todo el vecindario se entere del temilla que me gusta y que sepan quien es el chulo del barrio.

Como decía, muy respetable, pero EN ABSOLUTO SE HA TOCADO EL TEMA DEL CHULO REGUETONERO DEL BARRIO con su coche patatuning lleno de subofers i espoilers, es otra historia diferente.
Hable desde un principio de una cuestíon de calidad y no de cantidad. La cantidad es OTRA COSA, muy diferente aunque a usted gaston sj le parezca que es lo mismo.

Cuando yo me siento en el sofá de mi salón, me gusta escuchar un buen tema clásico, con un volúmen adecuado, a mi parecer no es el volumen que permite a toda la vecindad escuchar tus paranoyas momentaneas. Mi volumen es un volumen que me permite ubicar cada instrumento en su sitio, con una imagen tridimensional del espacio en el que fueron grabadas las obras. Por supuesto ni con la JBL PRO mas mejor del mercado se consigue eso.

No se si has oído hablar del high end alguna vez. Un par de buenas cajas acústicas de dos vias de 6" y agudo pueden costar 6000 euros en una gama media. Es un concepto diferente, y por supuesto esas pequeñas cajas no tienen mas de 50 W, lo cual no significa llevarlas al límite para hacer el gamba con la ventana abierta asomado y mirando el horizonte.

Espero que entiendas que es una cuestión de conceptos, que tu post era completamente inadecuado al tema y que en adelante respetemos las opiniones de los demás como deseamos que nos respeten las nuestras.

El sonido como todo es una evolucion, lo que pasa es que cuando evolucionas, con ella te has llevado un porcentaje importante de tu audición, por el simple hecho de aprender.

Daria cualquier cosa por poder tener el oido  de cuando tenía 8 años, en el que era capáz de oir mi corazón en plena noche, o el silbido del tren de una estación que estaba a 7 km de mi casa, o un alfiler al caer al suelo. Ni te imaginas lo feliz que sería y a lo que me dedicaría en la actualidad, puesto que en esta sociedad ruidosa en la que vivimos, no nos damos cuenta y nos estamos dejando uno de los cinco sentidos inconscientemente.

Y es que la mayoria de los que nos gusta la electroacústica estamos muy fastidiados del oído, por hacer pruebas con un motor de agudos o ajustar un subgrave al límite. O simplemente el hecho de encandilarnos con equipos profesionales de directo instalados en grandes salas y pasar largas noches de fiesta en salas con mas de 120 dBs., o simplemente por hacer el loco muchas horas en nuestra habitación haciendo locuras con los auriculares.


----------



## RUDA (Feb 15, 2007)

Siguiendo el hilo de Tecni.. les digo que yo estudie medicina por 4 1/2 años,  por ahora no sigo por razónes personales, pero en las prácticas hospitalarias de otorrino ( materia de otorrinolaringología) he visto como se deforma la membrana timpánica y hasta como se rompe por exceso de volumen en auriculares, o por grandes presiónes sonoras, sea de la fuente que fuere, maquinárias, sonido, estruendo etc. y en patologías de menor envergadura los receptores del órgano de Corti se insensibilizan tanto, que la perdida de la audición en algunos puntos de las audios frecuencias se hacen nulos en las respuestas, y el espectro sonoro para ese individuo se estrecha considerablemente, pero lamentablemente lo que no vemos, no creemos que nos pueda afectar hasta que el problema aparece y recién ahí nos interiorizamos y estudiamos la anatomía y la fisiología del aparato en cuestión para saber que me paso. Un viejo adagio dice " PREVENIR ES CURAR" y si yo prevengo mi reproductor acústico natural de ciertos sonidos y presiones constantes voy a tener una calidad de audición sorprendente, ( como a los 8, o 10 de Tecni)a mi criterio creo que no se justifica escuchar música a muchos db en una habitación, ya que como dice Tecni pierdo dimensión de los maravillosos sonidos que están en 2° y 3° plano que a mucho volumen pasan casi desapercibidos, no porque no suenen, sino por que mis receptores no estan capacitados para reaccionar ante ellos por la gran corriente de flujo sonoro que emana de la membrana. e inhibe las presiones menores, haciendo un fedback negativo.
Entendamoslo asi:    Sonido, oído externo, Mem. timpánica, huesesillos( yunque, martillo) ya estoy en oido medio, receptores, Utrículo, Sáculo, órgano de Cortí, (ya llegue a oído interno) viaja la señal a un area de cerebro de la audición( creo que era el area 42 de Browman) tálamo y a cortesa cerebral ,  aca asimilo lo que escucho, si los encargados de la cadena están diesmados por algo, y va a pasar lo mismo que en la amplificación, si una parte de la cadena es de mala calidad el resultado final no sera bueno pero quizás lo pueda disimular a menos volumen...... bueno disculpen la lata espero que se haya entendido y si me equivoque en algo espero sepan disculpar esto lo estudie hace varios años y aveces se mezclan algunas cosas......RUDA


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 15, 2007)

hola 

esta claro que si me siento en mi sofa y pongo el equipo de 500w al maximo en una sala de 20m2 es muy posible y casi seguro que no boy a tener una buena audicion esque me boy a aturdir y boy a creer que mi equipo esta distorcionando el sonido pero es probable que se me este fritando el oido ...

y respesprcto alo de cuanto mas es mejor NO  yo lo que quise desir es que el hombre por instinto quiere mas y mejor por consecuencia ir mejorando todo (aunque a veces lo empeore) pues si yo llegue a hacer un amplificador de 100w lo mas probable que boy a querer hacer uno mas grande y no uno mas pequeño (segun la sircunstancia).... 

perdon pero no dije que tenia 2 jbl pro de gama baja

respecto alas 2 columnas meyer de 8kw que son mas eficientes que los amplificadores de los 60.70,80 por que critican y mas que todo ignoran el trabajo de los ingenieros y hasta cientificos  que los llevaron a construir  esos equipos (que por lo cierto en los 60,70,80 no se pudieron fabricar) 

saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 15, 2007)

impresionante ruda tu aporte personal. He leido atentamente tu post y la verdad me ha sorprendido. Viene a confirmar que hay que cuidarse, y mas los que nos gusta la electroacustica. Yo bien seguro tengo parte de oido lesionado, no mucho, pero algo. Y una de las advertencias es el pitido contínuo que se hace mas persistente en los momentos que me he sometido a altas presiones acústicas. Seguiré en mi onda de poco y bueno.

Por cierto gaston, perdon, pero sigues sin entender el fin de este post.

En los años 40 un señor llamado JAMES B. LANSING, lanzó una gama de altavoces profesionales, y desde entonces el sonido profesional ha evolucionado en un universo completamente distinto al de alta fidelidad, (los que tu  supones que van en paralelo=)
Las primeras gamas de altavoces de compresion y profesionales fueron diseñados para el emergente mundo del cine, y curiosamente los primeros técnicos de sonido fueron los que se dedicaban al mundo de la radio, que por inercia desarrollaron los primeros proyectos electroacústicos del mundo)
Siempre separado el mundo del hifi y profesional, algunas marcas como JBL (James Bullough Lansing) lanzaron sus líneas de altavoces para el uso en el hogar.

Si has visto alguna columna de Jbl para home, verás que no son altavoces de 500W, no son altavoces con motores de compresión, son simplemente altavoces de hifi, con sus dos o tres vias, de seda y woofer de carton y mil historias, simplemente para funcionar con un simple amplificador sencillito, y ahí era el tema, simplemente, UN SIMPLE AMPLIFICADOR con poca potencia, austero, y ahí es donde de buen seguro a mucha gente le gustaria trabajar. Un diseño muy elaborado, muy simple y muy estudiado, que los hay en el mundo high end, pero que valen infinitamente mas que un amplificador profesional de 4000W rms. 
Porque hay gente que sabemos que un salon es un salon, y una discoteca es una discoteca.

Por cierto, se me ocurre un chiste que me contaron en mi primer trabajo. Y aunque por mucho que se empeñe gaston, estamos en los años 70 en este foro.

"Estaban un padre y un hijo gitanos en un vertedero de basuras, desguazando una lavadora a  martillazos, cuando de repente, el tren de alta velocidad (el de zaplana y compañia) por la via que a 50 metros del lugar donde estaban ellos tan atareados, pasa a 300 Km por hora en apenas dos segundos.
El padre, blandiendo el martillo, sujetando el pitillo en un lado de la boca le dice al hijo:

-Hijo mio, hay que ver las cosas que hacemos los mecánicos."


----------



## RUDA (Feb 16, 2007)

Upaaaaaaaaa!!!!! ese amplificador es una maravilla!!!!!! si suena como pinta!!!!! Mama mía !!!! ahora imaginate esto, en los 2000 mostramos esto como una reliquia invaluable,  (por la tecnología) NO?? y nos fascinamos y embebemos de placer al ver encender los filamentos, Pero mi pregunta es la siguiente...........
Me pasará lo mismo para el 2020 o 2030 cuando mire un amplificador con algún TDA integrado o como se llame??.......mmmmmmmm seguro que no, ya que ese amplificador, el integrado para ese entonces será viejo, pero este el valvular seguirá siendo "Antigûo" no????? te felicito por la elección pero para el gabinete tendras que pensar en alguna caja de vidrio o acrilico transparente para que pueda ser exibido constantemente...........RUDA


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 16, 2007)

Efectivamente, es tecnología reliquia, pero la verdad que los componentes y los transformadores utilizados en estos equipos es realmente novedosa. Las válvulas tienen mucha tecnologia, imaginense que estuve presupuestando el realizar una unidad de esas características, que no es nada difícil de realizar.
En total del proyecto neto, me salían solo en la parte electrónica 800 Euros por canal en DIY. Y esto es una bolsa llena de componentes.

Y es posible que algún dia los conocidos TDA pasen a ser objeto de museo, pero por su diseño es posible que no pasen a ser objeto de culto. Particularmente cuando compro equipos uno de los puntos muy importantes para mi es que no dispongan de integrado final. Quizá por su delicadeza, quizá por precio, pero donde esté una buena batería de transistores luciendo que se quiten los hibridos.
Aún recuerdo mi primer amplificador con el TBA820, me pareció una maravilla, y es un integrado de TV o de radiocassette con una distorsión evidente.
Y la verdad es que en la inmensa mayoria de las veces tomamos demasiado cariño a las cosas.


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 16, 2007)

pues yo creo que todas esas cosas pasaran a ser reliquia ya que para algun tiempo fueron una imnovacion y muchas veces no damos valor a cosas que personas como yo y vos no ubiesen podido inventar y no te olvides que todas esos integrados y aparatos electronicos an llevado mucho trabajo a ingenieros electronicos tecnicos cientificos etc.. 

y tambien todas tus columnas de tan grade potencia an sido inventadas por alguien que en muchas veces son mas inteligentes y con mas ganas de mejorar todo que nosotros.... 

en fin no desvalorisemos el trabajo de personas que se esfuerzan en mejorar todo.... por que es muy facil criticar que hacer


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 16, 2007)

y por lo que dise que estamos en los años 70 en este foro pues si a usted le parece mal por que no inventa algo que sea del 2007 HACEMOS LO QUE PODEMOS y lo que esta a nuestro alcanse


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 16, 2007)

Por favor, no volvamos este tema tan interesante en una batalla generacional. A las personas que no concuerdan con lo que expone tecnicdeso les invito a que investiguen un poco mas acerca de estos términos: Hi-Fi y High End. Y tomen una posición critica pero con argumentos.

Gracias.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 17, 2007)

Me gustaria dejar claro que yo no he inventado nada, gastón, para eso están los inventores.  Pero de todos modos, hay que ver mundo y haberle echado horas para poder sacar conclusiones.

Y un punto que veo que tampoco tienes muy claro es que un TDA, no es mas que un conglomerado de transistores encapsulados que en su interior no forman mas que una etapa de potencia transistorizada. Si no, haz la prueba, desmantela un TDA o un STK y observa sus entrañas. 
Puedes observar lo que te confirmo en este link http://transfal.tripod.com/indexold.html/#tipstk


La tecnología está muy avanzada en la actualidad. Si existen maquinas capaces de pensar, es muy probable que en un futuro no piensen ya los hombres mas que los conceptos básicos.
Crees que hay algun inventor como tu  con un soldador y estaño, con componentes electrónicos, rompiéndose la cabeza haciendo un teléfono móvil 3g?? O fabricando con resistencias y condensadores un GPS?

Los inventos cada vez lo son menos, y mas difíciles. El que realmente inventó el sonido fué el que descubrió que mediante un campo magnético variable se observaban unas vibraciones, que transmitidas a un cuerpo rígido emitian sonido.

Los que evolucionaron ese principio no inventaron gran cosa. Si una mejor disposición de los componentes, y alguien le puso un recinto para que resuene mejor, pero lo realmente importante es el que de un alambre sacó sonido. Así que siento decepcionarte, pero de inventos tuyos, nanai de la china...
No te lo tomes a mal, ya que creo que unas cervezas tu y yo, gastón, y esto quedaría clarísimo y coincidiriamos en muchas cosas... porque veo que te gusta, y eso es lo realmente importante.

Saludos.


----------



## RUDA (Feb 17, 2007)

Muchachos!!!!! más allá de las diferencias en los criterios generacionales, que pueden existir, pienso que nadie pretende en nuestros comentarios, desmerecer a todas aquellas personas que han dejado plasmado en un chip o un tubo de vacio toda su trayectoria y sabiduria de vida, y reconozcamos nuestros límites, al menos yo reconozco los mios, ya que por mis humildes conocimientos quizás pueda mejorar un circuito ya funcionando, pero no inventar un circuito que nadie ya lo haya hecho, los que vivimos de esto, la electrónica, somos hacedores no inventores y bajo este criterio no estamos en condiciones de igualdad de desmerecer trabajo alguno, si en hacer críticas constructivas, pero haciendo una analogía de vida, hay que entender que nada es absoluto, por Ej.... Por que hay tantos diseños de amplificador de estado solido, o en chips, o etc,  distintos??? y la respuesta es sensilla por que ninguno es el 100% efectivo. Así en medicina pasa lo mismo, para el tratamiento del cancer de próstata hay variadas técnicas, pero ninguna efectiva el 100%, con los autos, las pc, los celulares etc. pasa igual,  y gracias a esta variedad de elección, y nuestros criterios de experiencia y gustos tenemos el fenómeno de la diversidad que nos enrriquese intelectualmente, pero siempre respetando aunque no coincida con los gustos ajenos........RUDA


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 17, 2007)

realmente no coincido mucho con usted 

pues siguiendo e tema de las valvulas de vacio ¿por que si fueron tan buenas y tenian mejor sonido que otra cosa conosida por que ya no se usan?

y pues como usted dise que le tomamos mucho cariño a siertas cosas por que dise usted que sus valvulas son tan buenas ya que como usted saca todos los defectos del TDA sacariamos los defectos de las valvulas o sea ninguno seria 100% perfectos del doy un ejemplo ma mayoria de los amantes a los autos le aseguro que se deslumbran por un mustang o un dodge challenger de  los 60s y 70s cuando le aseguro que critican muchas cosas sobre un bmw cuando un bmw tiene el doble de rendimiento.....

las valvulas el primer defecto que tienen es que son muy boluminosas y calientan demasiado y ala vez son de muy poca potencia y mucho consumo .... pero felicito al que  las ivento y le diria que su invento es realmente asombroso.....

defectos del tda es que no tiene mucha calidad de sonido y no son muy "de museo" ya que no se puede ver que hay dentro de la capsula 

y no crea que no se que trae dentro un intgrado como el stk le puedo asgurar qe h desarmado un stk y se que trae dentro y hasta tengo diagramas d como es adentro el circuito por ejemplo un stk4132 tra dentro 27 transistores tipo npn y tambien le aseguro que los stk tienen muy buena calidad de sonido 

ya los sistemas de sonido de alta fidelidad que no son valvulas no tienen mucho que envidiar alas valvulas con todos los sistemas digitales como son el dolby surroun,dolby digital pro logyc dts2 etc realmente la tecnologia esta avanzanbo mucho y no nos damos cuenta pero seguimos aferrados a las antiguas valvulas como para desir que es algo y somos "clasicos"

desde ya un saludo gaston


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 17, 2007)

Me asombra gaston el apego que tienes a un tipo de amplificación. Por cierto, he visto equipos high end en home cinema que utilizan valvulas en sus previos y sus etapas de potencia.
Yo no soy clasico en absoluto, simplemente me gusta el sonido cristalino y calido. Mas alla todo son conjeturas, como tambien he oido amplificador con STK que se oyen perfectamente, aunque creo que tu y yo tenemos criterios muy diferentes de la calidad de sonido.

Solo he oido tres  tipos de equipo en los que he conseguido oir cada instrumento ubicado en su sitio , y dos de ellos eran valvulares. Y precisamente para ello, usarón un plato giradiscos high end que parecia una nave espacial. Y comparando el sonido de ese reproductor de vinilo con el cd, te puedo decir que nada que ver. Me quedé asombrado puesto que creia que el cd y el sacd, eran lo mejor, puro y perfeccion, y nada mas lejos de la realidad. De los que eramos alla salimos todos 100% convencidos, y yo no tengo buena oreja para estas cosas, pero los demas eran audiofilos sibaritas.

Si la perfeccion se alcanzara con stk tda si o con transistores de germanio tipo sc, lo aceptaría y no dudaria en ponerlo en mi salón, pero hoy por hoy aun no creo.

Todo lo que estas contando de surround, digital, prologic (que no es ninguna maravilla) dts 2 5.1 y el famoso 7.1, no lo hace ningún stk ni ninguna válvula. Leete algun hilo y verás que ahí hay una multiplexación de canales que por supuesto tiene procesos digitales. No en valde un buen decodificador digital profesional vale mas de 8000 euros, al cual se le acoplan las distintas etapas de potencia, que no son precisamente con stk.... aunque seguro que tu lo harias funcionar con stks.
Buenas noches y ya seguimos, y ruda, estoy contigo, la perfeccion no existe y dudo que algun dia llegue a existir. bona nit


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 20, 2007)

parece que sos un fanatico de las valvulas de vacio y el sonido de alta fidelidad puede ser de que estes cansado de escuchar con los equipos tan grandes de8kw realmente despues de toda la discuciony opiniones que no coincidimos en tu caso personal tienes razon que es muy confortable escuchar musica a volumen raznable y clara que es dificil obtener con terribles vestias que tienes 

saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 21, 2007)

Los terribles bestias salen en contadas ocasiones a sonar, solo en eventos especiales. No los uso para oir el telediario a la hora de cenar. Para esas cosas tengo mis cajitas high end y mi pequeño amplificador de 10w por canal. Y con eso disfruto tanto en mi salón como en un campo de futbol con mi equipo de directo con una buena banda de rock.


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 21, 2007)

bueno esta bien nunca bamos a quedar de acuerdo saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 21, 2007)

Solo para contestar la pregunta de Gaston

Las valvulas de vacio se dejaron de usar por que son complicadas de fabricar, se queman rapido, se calientan, son lentas , y sensibles a los golpes, pero definitivamente su calidad en comparacion con los semiconductores actuales es innegable... de echo las radiodifusoras las ocupan en sus equipos de transmision de alta potencia

El problema es que la gente en general espera un equipo que no requiera mantenimiento, "suene bien" (como sea pero que suene), y sea bajo costo... definitivamente una valvula de vacio no es opcion, pero si algun dia tienes oportunidad de poner 2 equipos lado a lado uno de valvulas y otro de semiconductores vas a notar la direfencia en la calidad de sonido

Nosotros tenemos un cliente que hace esos equipos... me comenta que le afecta hasta la calidad del cable de alimentacion, yo no queria creerle y me hizo la prueba... puso el equipo con el cable uso rudo que trae de fabrica, despues lo desconecto y le conecto un cable de alimentacion chino.... la diferencia se noto a leguas... el cable chino se escucha mas apagado y ruidoso que el cable de fabrica... y eso que solo es el de alimentacion... ya ni quisiera contarte de la calidad del cable en las bocinas.... 

La gente no se da cuenta de este detalle por que pocas veces puede comparar 2 equipos lado a lado para escuchar la diferencia... y como la diferencia de precios es significativa prefieren pagar menos y tener casi la misma calidad que comprar el equipo caro con sonido cristalino... 

Salu2


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 22, 2007)

Hay gente que jamás comprará un latiguillo rca de 1 metro por 300 Euros, ni un cable de altavoz de 150 Euros el metro. Pero ese mercado está ahi, y te lo aseguro gastón, es por algo. Si un dia ensamblaste tres transistores y funcionaron, eso no significa que estes trabajando con tecnologia punta. Y como te dije, en tus amplificador DIY sacados de este foro o otros por internet, no encontraremos  jamás un equipo de alta calidad. Ni tan siquiera que se parezca al high end. Hay muchos pasos a seguir para obtener optimos resultados en el mundo del sonido, y te aseguro que no hay mucha gente que sepa  apreciarlos, (yo por ejemplo no).
Pero claro, sigue con tus inventos, eso es lo importante, algun dia llegaras a buenas conclusiones.


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 28, 2007)

hola muchachos el amigo que contesto sobre los "pequeños defectos"de las valvulas creo que con todo esos defectos (que en el sonido no tiene defectos) es suficiente para que salgan de sirculacion o sea que no son tan perfectas y acaso alguien dijo que yo era un ignorante y que no tenia ni idea del tema bueno yo opino por que tengo un aparato con tocadisco de pasta y amplificador ranser a valvulas y unos parlantes de alta sensibilidad de rango extendido de 40w el mismo aparato es de los 70s pues de los cables y todo eso yo he tratado de irlo mejorando (con cables bañados en oro por que son de menor resistencia... y todo en realidad tiene muy buena calidad pero mi vesino tiene un equipo sony llamado muteky que dise 1510w rms pero en realidad es mucho menos con los decodificadores digitales ya mencionados como el dolby..dolby digital prologic2 surround dts y demas pero por mi oido ojo el  mio no se si lo escucha otro... el sony muteky no tiene mucho que envidiarle alas famosas valvulas de vacio"esa es mi opinion"

saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 9, 2007)

uffff, vamos a ver.... las valvulas no estan fuera de circulación, eso para empezar. Los proyectos a valvulas siguen siendo un importante mercado, observa marcas como NEVE, fabricante de previos profesionales de estudio, y marcas de car audio como SIGNAT, que disponen de una gama de etapas de potencia de car audio diseñada en base a valvulas de vacio. Eso sin olvidar marcas HIGH END como ELECTROCOMPANIET Y cosas de sibaritas audiofilos.

Lo que tu cuentas es un Seat 600 de los años 60 comparado con un Mercedes del siglo xxI. Sigues sin estar acertado muchacho. Debes educar mejor tu oido para apreciar las grandes diferencias, porque parece que no has visto nunca nada de lo que se habla aqui.


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 10, 2007)

Estoy leyendo desde el comienzo y veo que en algun lugar se ha cambiado el tema de origen.

Me meto en la conversación para contarles que las válvulas se han dejado de usar en equipos de *reproduccion* de audio porque *colorean* mucho mas el sonido que los transistores. Sin embargo esta caracteristica indeseada en la reproducción es bienvenida en los equipos que se usan para instrumentos (bajos y guitarras eléctricas) ya que forman una parte importante del sonido característico del mismo por no decir que forman una unidad instrumento-amplificador.
Esto que digo no es una opinión sino que me baso en estudios realizados para comprobarlo.
El coloreado del que hablo no es mas que la distorsión armonica. Increiblemente una válvula 12AX7 produce mucha más que un sencillo BC547 (increíble pero cierto).
Si les interesa puedo seguir hablando del tema pero ahora no quiero aburrirlos.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 10, 2007)

Existe una aficion latente en los diseños sencillos a transistores , circuitos que son mas o menos entendibles por la mayoria de aficionados a la electronica.

Pero, hay varias cosas que se deberian saber. La válvula no se ha dejado de utilizar en sistemas de reproduccion y grabación. Aunque te cueste creerlo, la mayoria de las grabaciones actuales proceden de valvulas, aunque posteriormente se procesen para obtener cierta calidez mediante metodos digitales o analogicos.
Tambien deberias asistir a alguna audición comparativa de diversos amplificador. Te aseguro que hay valvuleros que suenan de pena, y que los hay a transistores que suenan perfectamente, pero el valvulero que suena bien, es imposible superarlo mediante metodos transistorizados. (en aplicaciones high end, claro esta)

Lo que cuentas de la distorsión....es muy discutible. Si no he leido mal, ¿las valvulas distorsionan?¿los transistores no?. Creo que deberias hablar del diseño de cada circuito para hablar de distorsión. Que hayas visto o usado instrumentos ccon distorsión no significa que la valvula tenga una naturaleza distorsionadora, ya que tambien hay transistores usados para distorsionar.

El que la valvula haya desaparecido de los equipos domésticos es debido al coste, y a las características térmicas y físicas, cosa que ya se ha hablado aquí. Lógicamente no tendria sentido usar valvulas para escuchar camela en una sala mediocre con altavoces salchicheros.

Tampoco es cuestion de crear hinchas de la valvula y boixos de transistores. Particularmente me es indiferente. Pero cuando la gente habla de algo que ni tan siquiera ha tenido la oportunidad de ver, es reprochable.  La naturaleza de la mayoria de la gente tiende a poner barreras ante lo desconocido, y se hace ideas preconcebidas que dificilmente va a cambiar aunque tenga la realidad delante de los morros. Yo creo que este post lo creé para evidenciar la realidad, no para que este repleto de ideas preconcebidas sin ton ni son. 

Dicho esto, no hay valvulas malas ni transistores buenos. Aceptemoslo. Es la realidad, no pongamos barreras a los conocimientos y dejemos de lado las ideas preconcebidas porque en alguien creó un post o alguna web dejando a caer de un burro algo.

Saludos y buena onda.


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 10, 2007)

> Tambien deberias asistir a alguna audición comparativa de diversos amplificador



Por esto dije que no era una opinion. Es asi, increiblemente a mucha gente le gusta mas el audio coloreado, es decir distorsionado, con componentes de frec. que no se encontraban en el original.

Lo de la comparacion (con mediciones en laboratorio) entre valvula y transistor es muy sencilla y vale para cualquier configuracion circuital ya que lo que se midio es la distorsion introducida por los distintos dispositivos y esto es inherente a su respuesta no lineal. Lo que se demostro en este trabajo (presentado en un congreso de ingenieria de audio) es que las valvulas introducen mayor THD.
Pero claro luego viene el gusto de la gente.  

Si quieren abrimos otro thread para discutir esto que se ha ido de tema.

Saludos.


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 10, 2007)

Ah! y queria decir esto respecto al tema original:

millones de watts = millones de sordos. Se esta dando (por lo menos en mi pais) una epidemia de hipoacusia (datos del ministerio de salud).

En mi opinión esa gente no está interesada verdaderamente en la música sino que se trata de competir para lograr el automovil mas estruendoso del barrio, jaja!


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 10, 2007)

Efectivamente mustang, ese era el tema original de este post. Es lo que normalmente busca la gente que se inicia en los kits electrónicos.
Pero sigo reafirmandome en que estas muy equivocado al respecto de la thd  de las valvulas y todo ese tema, pues afirmando eso según tú el high end audio es una farsa. Y todos esos discos de shakira, alejandro sanz, u2, bruce springsteen estan distorsionados. Informate bien verás que detras de la sombra hay mucha luz.

El sonido valvular forma parte de la historia, pues eso es lo primero que se hizo, pero sigue siendo un importante recurso en aplicaciones high end y studio.

Cuando empecé a hacer circuitos, alla por el 80. era un placer buscar potencia, pero mi máxima fue el dia que conseguí un pequeño amplificador clase A de apenas 10 W valvular. Es uno de los amplificador que he usado muchos años. Poca potencia y mucho realismo. Superó con creces todos aquellos circuitos híbridos, que alguien hizo referencia en este post, y por supuesto mucho mejor que las etapas AB que andan por aquí, todas basadas en el mismo esquema electrónico, variando valores de algunos componentes para lograr todo ese abanico de potencias.

Puede que estemos mas de acuerdo de lo que parece.
http://www.audio-nirvana.com/ (esto es un poco lo que vengo diciendo en high end)
http://www1.dragonet.es/users/musicasa/musicasa.net/valvulas_vs__transistores.htm
en aplicaciones para Musicos.


----------



## apjmax (Mar 11, 2007)

Lo que pasa es que cuando alguien se inicia en electronica (audio en este caso) se le vuelan los humos por crear algo poderoso.
empiezan como yo que queria armar un amplificador de 100w, en el año 1990 (si fuera hoy querria hacer uno de 2000w) y paso el tiempo y las fuentes eran complicadas y luego que los transistores de potencia eran caros. y asi termine al cabo de un año armando uno de 10w que no funciono, dandome cuenta de que si hubiera gastado mucho mas para lograr algo mas potente con el mismo resultado no se que hubiera hecho.
y hoy acabo de terminar mi segundo amplificador. saben cuantos wats tiene? 20+20w.
si...y ustedes saben que es buena potencia.
por otro lado, el alto volumen con buen sonido es muy pero muy lindo. yo en mi caso, con un amplificador de 50+50w reales rms, seria mas que suficiente. para trabajar ya es otro tema.
una vez discutí con un flaco que me decia que un juego de parlantes de no me acuerdo cuantas ", pero de esos que van en las puertas de los autos se bancavan 250w...
por tarado e ignorante me fui a comprar a otro lado.
en fin...aguanten los watssssssssssssss!


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 12, 2007)

Pues linkea y pon unas imágenes de tu proyecto, que al fin y al cabo es de lo que se trata, hacer cosas factibles... Con 20 w por canal vas a disfrutar bien en casa. Yo publique un post y puse unos circuitos para armar un circuito que funcione bien, con calidad y muy estable. Ahi tienes. Animos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about9469.html


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 15, 2007)

hola

El sonido valvular forma parte de la historia, pues eso es lo primero que se hizo lo que dijo el amigo es muy cierto y lo apollo..

pero como dije antes hay mucha gente que le gusta lo "historico" es lo mismo que suscede con la gente que le gustan los autos clasicos (por que sus motores son mas potentes o simplemente porque les gusta) esta gente siempre va a elegir un mustang de 69 y no un bmw el 2007 y es casi imposible que entiendan que un bmw es mucho mejor (pero de su punto de vista NO nunca lo ban a aceptar) un bmw trae abs airbag y todo tipo de sistemas de seguridad (lo mismo que suscede con un tda 2003 y una valvula el bmw (o sea representando un tda 2003 que es muy conosido) el bmw en 5ta anda 220kmh cuando un mustang 69 en 4ta 180kmh y se va deschicharrando pero a esta gente nunca se les va a poder cambiar el pensamiento en fin... yo los apollo a todos en sus opiniones y respeto a todos como ami desde ya un saludo


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 6, 2007)

Si no me equivoco, estás comparando una valvula de vacio con un mustang del 69 y un bmw ultimo modelo con un tda 2003??

Sinceramente no entiendo a la gente empeñada en llevar las cosas al límite inexplicable.


----------



## Dano (Abr 6, 2007)

No puedes comparar un TDA 2003 con un BMW, yo diría un TDA 2003 con un fiat uno como mucho.  

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 6, 2007)

hola pues al lado de una valvula es un BMW Y MUCHO MAS ya que trae proteccion contra sobre temperatura y contra cortos y no es tan boluminoso no calienta exesivamente y en lo mejor de todo con un integrado de 1.5 pesos tienes 8w 

saludos


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 29, 2007)

nene dijo:
			
		

> Lamentablemente no estoy del todo deacuerdo con tu opinion, es decir, es cierto quemuchos amplificador de 20 30 50 100W tienen una calidad mucho mayor que algunos de "millones de 'vatios' " creados en el garage de algun audio-aficionado. (...) pero no hay nada mejro que saborear la "victoria" (con sus deficincias) de haber terminado un proyecto propio, o ajeno, o mixto..¿por que no?
> (...) Lo que nunca tenemos que olvidar es que, como dice nuestro amigo tecnicdeso, nuestros amplificador diy no son lo mejor.... pero son nuestros... y esas etapas de potencia hi-fi que suenan tan bien, en su diseño original fueron tan malas o peor que nuestros diy, y se han ido optimisando y como dices tu, tecnicdeso, "megaestudiados" (...) un ingeniero electronico como yo elegiria el diy!.



A mi me encanta saborear la victoria, prefiero el diy, pero tambien me gusta que mi diy suene bien y no cuesta mucho... un datasheet, opiniones, marcas que lo hayan utilizado.
Me gusta saborear la victario pero también la "postvictoria".

Saludos y feliz año nuevo.


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 19, 2008)

millones de wats... es producto de las grandes empresas, veo acá en el foro que hay gente que pregunta por amplificador de 1000+1000 para un woofer de 12" que quieren poner en el auto, es gente que nunca escucho un amplificador de 25+25W. por otro lado la potencia excesiva es un deseo natural del hombre. pregúntale a cualquiera que auto le gustaría tener, te van a decir un ferrari, y no me excluyo, me encantaría un dodge challenger, como así también un amplificador de 1000W, pero nunca voy a acelerar de 0-100 en 5 seg, ni tampoco tener el amplificador al recorte. es solamente para decir que tenes potencia.

Con el tema de las válvulas, yo creo que para amplificador caseros es lo que mejor resultado da, pero esta claro que el precio no es una ventaja. 
Y es muy cierto que a la hora de armarse un amplificador en lo primero que se piensa es el precio, y se busca de donde puede sacar componentes o que puede reciclar para abaratar el proyecto, y así no es como se logra un equipo de calidad

tecnicdeso esta en lo cierto con su opinión con las válvulas. hay que tener el oído entrenado y hacer pruebas de distintos equipos para darse cuenta cual es mejor.

Una prueba que yo haría seria sentar a todos los que critican amplificador DIY, válvulas o transistores en una sala y que me digan que diferencia hay entre un amplificador y otro. Muchos no notaran ninguna, y es porque se dejan llevar por comentarios ajenos, o la calidad de sonido les entra por los ojos, ven que es a válvulas y ya dicen que es mejor, cuando en realidad puede ser todo lo contrario


----------



## oacrtheshadowman (Ene 27, 2008)

Vaya controversia la q se ha vuelto este foro, se desvió totalmente del tema inicial, y esto se convirtió en una guerra de: Tubos al vacio y valvulas triodo Vs Semiconductores y encapsulados de silicio, se nos olvidó q es mejor tener algo de calidad, q se pueda disfrutar a todo gusto, tener la iniciativa de compartir conocimiento, aportar ideas, trabajar en equipo y lograr excelentes proyectos; esto se volvió un concurso de: Quien posee el mejor amplificador?   . Yo creo q si no se retoma el tema inicial lo mejor es dar el foro por terminado, ya q esto se volvió una discusión de diferencias y gustos particulares, cuando el fin de este tema era consientar a todos de q debemos tomar una perspectiva diferente de la electronica, en especial la electroacústica. Si queremos ser brillantes, trabajemos por compartir nuestro conociemientos (Alto , medio, bajo o minimo), todos saben cosas q los demas ignoran, y mas bien deberiamos preocuparnos porq esta sea una comunidad destacada por la mutua coolaboración y el deseo de poder realizar cosas mejores q un "amplificador de 1kw", porq elaborar tal cosa no es ser mejor, ya q estamos armando algo q ya se inventó, seria totalmente distinto q buscaramos la forma de hacer cosas de calidad, independientemente de su envergadura, y trabajar juntos colaborandonos unos a otros. Soy nuevo en esto, hace poco me registré, me ha parecido muy bueno y he aprendido cosas tan simples q desconocía, y la idea de esta comunidad es justamente esa, encaminarse al conocimiento, porq a todos nos gusta aprender, y cuanto mas podamos nos sentimos mas satisfechos, mas no que esto se vuelva lucha de watts, amperes, etc, etc, etc. Para terminar... me gusta tu ideología tecnicdeso, para ser sincero no he tenido oportunidad siquiera de manipular un sistema a valvulas, solo lo he visto a metricos de distancia , estoy mas enfocado a la computación q a la electronica, (fue por un cambio radical de preferencias en mi niñez), pero si es buena tu ideología acerca de esto de los watts, q mas bien nos preocupemos por utilizar de una manera mas eficiente nuestro conocimiento, y no el desesperarse por ver quien tiene la mejor "estufa" transistorizada jejeje. Saludos a toda la comunidad.


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 21, 2008)

gaston, no entiendo lo del TDA y la valvula: Un amplificador a valvulas es muy provable que no necesite protecciones, porque se aguanta abusos que un transistor no aguantaria.
Hace unos dias se me puso en cortocircuito la salida de mi amplificador (valvular clase A de 5W). Me di cuenta porque salia umo de una resistencia de catodo. se la cambie y sigue andando. Jamas queme una valvula, pero si, dobo llevar gastado mas de U$s30 en transistores mosfet quemados.

Con el tema valvulas, escuchaste alguno una vez en buenas condiciones, me refiero con una fuente de señal y parlantes como la gente.

Me gustaria que describas un poco mejor el equipo que tenes. Un ranser a valvulas no es lo mejor pero es bueno. Yo tube la oportunidad de escuchar el amplificador de mi primo cuando se lo restaure, era un Ken-Brown Studio 15-15, muy similar al ranser y la verdad que es mucho mejor que cualquier porqueria que te compras en fravega . . . . Tiene el tamaño del Muteki, pero pesa casi 10Kg. La calidad esta ahi. Por eso no me parece que compares al muteki con un ranser . . . . Y los discos seguro que no son de pasta, son de vinilo. Seguramente que tu giradiscos no es una Garrard, es un winco, Ranser o como mucho una Sincron. Y los parlantes, que marca son, muy probable que sean leea, por lo que vi en fotos. si es rango extendido no van a sonar bien.

No crea que por tener un STK va a ser mejor. Porque es de ultima tecnologia es de mejor calidad, eso es algo que te meten en la cabeza.
Un stk o tda o lm no es mas que un amplificador chiquito nada mas. te lo podes armar discreto, es mas hay muchos circuitos similares de los 70 que son mucho mejores. por ej el post de tecnidesco, o otro que vi de un amplificadorf de 60W.

En el tema audio esta casi todo inventado, no aparecio nada revolucionario en los ultimos tiempos y mucho menos en el tema parlantes y amplificador, solo mejoras para reducir el consumo, tamaño, simplificar diseño pero todo sigue siendo una fuente de señal un amplificador parlantes y un par de cables.


----------



## BACHAB (May 31, 2008)

De acuerdo con lo q dice ivanutn, las ventajas de los integrados, son su sencillez economia y eficiencia y nada mas, y estas ventajas se pierden cuando se aumenta la potencia, los integrados empiezan a ser carisimos calientan y la distorsion sube y sube. Personalmente no haria un amplificador integrado de mas de 20/30W, pero actualmente toy haciendo uno con unos TDA2030, por su simpleza.
En cuanto a equipos Hi-Fi, creo q es dificil encontrarlos y mas pagarlos, ninguna marca multinacional te va a hacer un equipo realmente Hi-Fi de 100W (RMS) discreto, por la simple, razon de q es mas facil engañarte sobre la potencia y ponerte un integrado q a ellos les abarata los costos no solo en cuanto al valor del integrado (muy posible q el integrado q usan ellos mismos lo fabrican) sino, q se reduce el tamaño total, el montaje tambien es mas simple incluso el servicio tecnico o en caso de q en la fabrica se detecte un error, en los testes de calidad, cambian el chip y listo!, con lo cual se ahorran horas/hombre.
No creo q habria q dejar esta conversacion, solamente por q cambio su rumbo, es algo inevitable en una conversacion y seguramente esto ya lo sabia el q inicio este tema tan "polemico"


----------



## maxep (Jun 2, 2008)

como siempre el señor tecnideso me deja asombrado con sus comentarios .pensamientos. y a esta hroa de  amadrugada vuelve a sorprenderme. con respecto al tema... tecnideso loves del lado de lo realmeten agradable del audio.. las empresas lo ven desde el punto de vista economico.. es decir a ellos les importa su dinero.. no que tengas audio de calidad.


----------



## juanma (Jun 3, 2008)

Sobre el tema de las valvulas, totalmente de acuerdo con Tecnidesco.

Al principio con mi 1er amplificador estaba mas que conforme (TDA2005) y pensaba que estaba bien.
Despues entre al foro y lo mismo que a todos, buscar amplificadores de 100W o mas.

Luego los archivos de pcpaudio.com y terminos como HiEnd o HiFI que desconocia. Investigue mas y ahi me di cuenta de mi desconocimiento.
Un dia fui a un local HiFi para ver que taaaan cierto era todo esto y el encargado me hizo escuchar en unas columnas de U$S1500 con un amplificador de U$S1000 y ahi me di cuenta de todo.

Una cosa es leer una distorsion THD 0.0001% pero muchas veces hablamos sin saber, solo repetimos (sin ofender a nadie). 

La *sensación* de escucha no puede estar limitada a un solo parametro como el THD.

No me acuerdo donde lei sobre el tema de que es mas agradable el escuchar armonicos impares (valvulas) que armonicos pares (transistores), si encuentro el link lo subo, como para fundamentar mi comentario.

Para leer:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonido_a_válvulas
http://www1.dragonet.es/users/musicasa/musicasa.net/valvulas_vs__transistores.htm

Para terminar, de que te sirve que te digan que tal o cual amplificador tiene un THD de 0.3% o 0.0003% sea valvular o BJTs. Lo mas importante el la escucharlo personalmente.

Otra cosa es para lo que lo quieras. Si es para tu habitacion, con menos de 50W estas mas que sobrado. O si lo que queres es que tus vecinos se enteren de que tenes una superpotencia.

Otra, es cuanto disfrutas de la escucha que escuchas. Yo la disfruto un 110%, ejemplo:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. del gran John Williams

Saludos!


----------



## socram8888 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yo soy un gran aficionado de las válvulas, y si bien no he construido nunca un amplificador (en la tienda donde compro sólo les quedan válvulas raras: 6AS6, EL504, EL85... de las cuales no hay esquemas sencillos), sí que he estado informaciónrmándome del tema.

Las válvulas son preferibles donde no se requiera excesiva potencia.

Los tubos, generan una gran cantidad de armónicos, pero están en otra frecuencia, más agradable al oido humano. Otra ventaja es que, mientras un transistor en cortocircuito o sobrecargado, da toda su vida en un santiamén, una válvula es capa de aguantarlo muchísimo tiempo.

Tampoco es cierto que los tubos consuman excesivamente, puesto que he conseguido tener varias horas un tubo rectificador funcionando con una pila de petaca.

El tamaño, que parecía indiscutibles, se puede ir al traste con las válvulas subminiatura (Radio con subminiatura), que consiguen mayor potencia que un transistor en un tamaño parecido. Además, no requieren disipadores.

Y lo último, la duración: ¿conoceis los tubos "red type"?

Si bien es más facil de usar los transistores (baja tensión, fáciles de conseguir...), yo prefiero las válvulas.

Y volviendo al tema principal, mi primer amplificador fue simplemente un Darlignton BD900 conectado a un altavoz, y ya está. Eamplificador que uso para escuchar mi música, es de un 1W, pero conectado a un altavoz de 4 Ohm con 5W. Y creedme,  llega a toda la casa sin mucha distorsión.


----------



## dcmdcm (Jul 21, 2008)

Mi comentario sobre el tema principal, es cierto, para aplicaciones caseras no hay necesidad de hacer amplificador de muchos watts, generalmente el promedio de escucha serian unos 10W.
El buscar mayores potencias es producto de la mercadotecnia, nos hacen creer que mas es mejor.
Cada vez que se aumenta la potencia los componentes son mas caros, los amplificador mas difiles de construir, controlar, evitar que se calienten, etc.
Si se quiere mas presion sonora, lo mejor es conseguir altavoces de alta eficiencia y cajas tambien de alta eficiencia, como los horn loudspeakers, o arreglos y sistemas como los line array. 
Como mencionaban, creo que para aplicaciones profesionales es mejor tener varios amplificadores de unos 1500W, que tener monstruos de 5000W que es mas facil que llegen a fallar, y si fallan es mucho mas probable que el evento tambien, ya es seguro que tendran alimentando varios bafles, mientras que si uno de 1500 falla la situacion no es tan grave.

Es malo que tratemos de hacer amplificador grandes sin tener muchos conocimientos, es incluso peligroso, todo deveria ser gradual, y tener en cuenta la aplicacion de nuestro sistema y un poco de sentido comun.

Veia que comentaban que en diy no se podian hacer cosas a la altura del "HI-FI y/o HIGH END", pero es posible, solo basta ver los disenos de pablo crespo (pcpfiles), o amplificador diy con disenos como los de nelson pass, creo que las personas que hacemos diy no debemos sentirnos desalentados. Tambien vi que criticaban a las personas que usan integrados, yo estoy en favor al diseno discreto, pero por algun lado se tiene que empezar, y las personas que hacen amplificadores con integrados, estoy seguro que si les gusta el audio, algun dia se animaran a armar, o incluso a disenar un amplificador discreto ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about20519.html).

Tambien veo que el "HI-FI y/o HIGH END" esta plagado de exageraciones y excentrismos: equipos que cuestan una obscenidad, cables de plata y/u oro, capacitores carisimos, altavoces "perfectos", etc, para supuestamente corregir problemas que ni siquiera son audibles. Yo no puedo pagar un equipo "HI-FI y/o HIGH END", pero aunque pudiera jamas lo haria, prefiero un sistema bien fundamentado en mediciones, bien disenado y sobre todo que no cuesta tanto, que un sistema que alguien dice que es lo mejor de lo mejor basado en criterios muy subjetivos, creo que es algo de sentido comun.

Y finalmente sobre la amplificador a valvulas, es bien conocido que generan distorsion armonica (y que conste que no digo que solo las valvulas, por que contribuyen tambien las topologias, el transformador de salida, etc), principalmente de 2do armonico, que es lo que le confiere esa "calidez" al sonido, bueno, yo creo todos los que nos dedicamos al audio, lo que buscamos como fin es la reproduccion plana en toda la banda de frecuencias (y si no, que alguien me diga y me explique en que punto me perdi), y que esas caracteriscas "deseables" deberian de ser integradas en algo como un procesador de efectos y que fueran activadas a voluntad del usuario y que no por eso afirmar que los equipos son mejores unos de otros, y no es que este a favor de transistores, ni valvulas, ni nada, simplemente de una reproduccion plana.

Pero en fin, estas son simplemente mis humildes opiniones, y no espero que alguien comparta (aunque si es asi, pues que bien) ni espero cambiar las ideas de nadie.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 21, 2008)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> No me acuerdo donde lei sobre el tema de que es mas agradable el escuchar armonicos impares (valvulas) que armonicos pares (transistores), si encuentro el link lo subo, como para fundamentar mi comentario.




bueno, el tema es que es al reves, y no siempre asi.
los amplificador a valvulas tipo clase A generan distorsion de orden par, mas agradable al oido, los tipo pushpull o pushpull single ended generan armonicos de orden impar, siendo que los de orden par se cancelan, sobre todo en pushpull con salida por transformador, el tema es que el recorte no  es abrupto, puesto que cuando entra en saturacion la valvula comienza a pedir corriente de grilla1, haciendo que esta se cargue mucho mas lentamente por la etapa anterior, haciendo que conduzca mas corriente de placa, pero mas lentamente. consecuencia ese soft clipping natural, por otro lado las valvulas no se queman tan facilmente como un transistor, cuando se diseña un amplificador transistorizado se le incluyen protecciones, que cuando actuan suenan FEO, y si no se colocan hacen puff. en una valvula la placa tiene una inercia termica mucho mas grande que el colector o drain de un transistor, ademas de estar pensada para trabajar con mayor temperatura, no quiere decir que no se quemen, si se hace trabajar muy al palo una valvula a la larga se queman, he visto EL34´s con la placa perforada, tambien puede pasar que la temperatura de catodo aumente de tal manera que se produzcan gaseos por desprendimiento de torio del propio catodo, ionizandose en las cercanias del mismo, pero esto en casos extremos, por otro lado la valvula es mas propensa a la autolimitacion, ya que no puede dejar pasar mas electrones que los que libera el catodo. (salvo que se usen tensiones de asceleracion muy altas donde los electrones son arrancados del catodo por la placa) por otro lado las valvulas pentodo tienen una curva de transferencia parecida a los mosfet por eso esa diferencia en respuesta tonal con respecto a bipolares, que suenan mas frios, inclusive no producen el famoso sticking que si producen los bipolares cuando vuelven de recorte.
en fin, hay 10000 cosas para discutir, pero seamos objetivos, y no subjetivos, hay amplificadores valvulares que son una porqueria y amplificadores transistorizados muy buenos, y tambien al revez


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 21, 2008)

no lo tome para mal nadie, pero tengo una duda. sabemos que el comercio se maneja con oferta y demanda. si llas valvulas fueron y son tan buenas, por que no hay oferta? si se supone que habria demanda, por que la gente los buscaria para usar, haciendo que el precio disminuya. supongo que se fueron dejando de fabricar masivamente por la salida del transistor, que esta bien, es pequeño, pero de que sirve si puedo hacer cidcuitos que hagan tal o cual cosa con valvulas, y que encima, por ejemplo, suenen mejor, o mas calidos o lo que se quiera. no hay que olvidar que a veces se escucha un wwooooowwwww cuando se ve en una exposicion un auto con miles de watts y unos cuantos lo que sea(lease, medios, woofer, tweeter, etc..) pero realmente, como suena ese auto? al armar sistemas de sonido para auto busco que se escuche bien adentro del auto, no afuera. y si se arma para solamente exposiciones se arma de otra forma. que despues el cliente no me venga a reclamar que en la expo todo bien, pero que cuando iba pal trabajo no puede escuchar nada pasando el 1/4 de volumen. cuantas veces se escucha un auto(pongo el ejemplo del auto por poner alguno) a las 5 cuadras, pero se piensa que adentro suena bien, no suena nisi quiera. en mi pais(argentina) se escuchan mucho los fiat 147, pero afuera, cuando subis al auto se siente el aire de los woofer y poco mas. tonce: que se busca calidad o potencia?


----------



## socram8888 (Jul 22, 2008)

Potencia, la gente busca potencia: mirad lo de Charnobyl, ocurrio por tener un generador con mucha potencia, y tener operarios que no sabian controlarlo.
Y basandome en otra cosa: muchas veces estoy en la cama, y escucho motos de gran cilindrada por la calle. ¿Para que las quieren? pues para presumir de POTENCIA.

Y sobre lo de trans VS valvulas, yo he usado  POR AHORA transistores y circuitos integrados, soy principiante, solo tengo 13 años, pero aun asi, ya tengo dos esquemas para valvulas (1 ojo magico, 2 amp EL85 diseñado por mi). Y megustan mucho las valvulas, aunque no soy audiofilo ni notare (probablemente, nunca se sabe) la diferencia  auditiva, pero siempre me han gustado las valvulas


----------



## juanma (Jul 22, 2008)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ...bueno, el tema es que es al reves, y no siempre asi...



Vaya Hazard_1998, la verdad es que te felicito por tu clara respuesta. Da gusto leer asi   

Algun lugar interesante para leer sobre valvulas / BJT / MOSFET para recomendarnos? A parte de PCPCAudio. Muchas veces me pregunte el porque van donde van los componentes y porque esos valores. Siempre en las paginas sale el apmli y listo, nada de teoria y la verdad que me interesa mucho leer sobre ese tema (ya estoy bajando el post que dejaste) y quien dice el dia de mañana diseñar mi propio amplificador.

Libros, links, etc.

Saludos!


----------



## Dano (Jul 22, 2008)

socram8888 dijo:
			
		

> Potencia, la gente busca potencia: mirad lo de Charnobyl, ocurrio por tener un generador con mucha potencia, y tener operarios que no sabian controlarlo.



El episodio de Chernobyl no sucedió porque el reactor fuera demasiado grande o que los operarios no lo sabían manejar, todo sucedió por negligencia por parte de los operarios, es obvio que si apagas las bombas de agua por demasiados tiempo, el reactor va a volar, no presisas ser Einstein  .

Por otra parte, prefiero las valvulas en calidad de sonido, pero me gusta el silicio  por la practicidad asi que está un 50/50.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 22, 2008)

gente, youtubeando encontre este video   

YouTube - Hifonics Maxximus Subwoofer

ponele que el amplificador tenga realmente esa potencia, expliquenme como puede el woofer manejarla       me parece una barrabasada. de hecho, me causo mucha gracia ese video


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 23, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> no lo tome para mal nadie, pero tengo una duda. sabemos que el comercio se maneja con oferta y demanda. si llas valvulas fueron y son tan buenas, por que no hay oferta? si se supone que habria demanda, por que la gente los buscaria para usar, haciendo que el precio disminuya. supongo que se fueron dejando de fabricar masivamente por la salida del transistor, que esta bien, es pequeño, pero de que sirve si puedo hacer cidcuitos que hagan tal o cual cosa con valvulas, y que encima, por ejemplo, suenen mejor, o mas calidos o lo que se quiera. no hay que olvidar que a veces se escucha un wwooooowwwww cuando se ve en una exposicion un auto con miles de watts y unos cuantos lo que sea(lease, medios, woofer, tweeter, etc..) pero realmente, como suena ese auto? al armar sistemas de sonido para auto busco que se escuche bien adentro del auto, no afuera. y si se arma para solamente exposiciones se arma de otra forma. que despues el cliente no me venga a reclamar que en la expo todo bien, pero que cuando iba pal trabajo no puede escuchar nada pasando el 1/4 de volumen. cuantas veces se escucha un auto(pongo el ejemplo del auto por poner alguno) a las 5 cuadras, pero se piensa que adentro suena bien, no suena nisi quiera. en mi pais(argentina) se escuchan mucho los fiat 147, pero afuera, cuando subis al auto se siente el aire de los woofer y poco mas. tonce: que se busca calidad o potencia?



Sabías que los músicos profesionales, audiofilos, entre otros usan las válvulas?
y que cabezales de entre 50w y 100w cuestan entre U$S 2000-U$S70000?
y que los parlantes para equipos valvulares son mas caros (no sé por que!)?
y como con los transistores a los usuarios les sobra, no pagarían algo que es "un poco mas caro", "consume un poco mas", "es mas pesado", "es mas frágil", "es mas grande" entre otros.....
Es mas si las valvulas y transistores costaran lo mismo.... ahí te dejé motivos como para que no te compres una radio valvular para usarlo todos los días...

PD: Espero no haya sonado ofensivo porque no fue esa mi intención.   

Saludos a todos y felices fiestas.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 23, 2008)

para nada ofensivo, pero vos mismo lo decis:

Sabías que los músicos profesionales, audiofilos, entre otros usan las válvulas?
y que cabezales de entre 50w y 100w cuestan entre U$S 2000-U$S70000?


hay sitios de audiofilos CON PLATA qu prueban distintos euipos, tanto valvulares como transistorizados. asi como los cables magicos y fichas milagrosas, de todas maneras nunca nos vamos a poner de acuerdo ni nosotros 2 ni nadie. saludos


----------



## dcmdcm (Dic 23, 2008)

segun creo yo un "audiofilo" consideraria casi un pecado el poner un compresor en una cadena "hi-fi" a valvuas, no?

que piensan al respecto?, 

hay algun audiofilo leyendo esto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2008)

dcmdcm dijo:
			
		

> segun creo yo un "audiofilo" consideraria casi un pecado el poner un compresor en una cadena "hi-fi" a valvuas, no?.....


En una cadena de audio *NO* se coloca un compresor, sino un expansór, que es el mismo circuito pero realizando la función inversa.
Cuando se trabajaba con discos de vinillo se efectuaban 2 procesos para grabarlos.

El primer proceso es el de compresión se hacia para lograr mejor calidad de grabación, encubriendo ruidos del sistema y evitando sobre-modular al sistema de grabación, todo esto para "Meter" la música primero dentro de la cinta magnética y luego dentro del vinillo.
Una vez logrado el "Master" definitivo, nuevamente se efectuaba un proceso de compresión para adecuar el rango dinámico del master en cinta al menor rango dinámico permitido por el vinillo 

El segundo era pasar el espectro de audio de la grabación a través de un filtro RIAA (Recording Industry Association of America) que permitía "Colocar" el espectro de audio "Compactado dentro" del vinillo, no nos olvidemos que a la aguja grabadora no le gusta moverse igual a 30Hz que a 16KHz, por eso el filtro compensaba las deficiencias mecánicas del sistema.

También existe un proceso de ecualización y compresión para la reproducción de radio NAB (National Association of Broadcasters) y las grabaciones-reproducción de cinta magnética

Ahora bien para reproducirlo el proceso debería ser idéntico e inverso al original para lograr el mismo sonido de la toma de audio, la ecualización inversa RIAA, viene incluida dentro del preamplificador de fono y a la expansión que debería recuperar todo el rango dinámico original se le daba poca bola, salvo en equipos de alta gama como el de la foto






Actualmente los procesos de grabación digitales requieren mucho menos niveles de compresión al momento de grabar, pero algo del rango dinámico original siempre se pierde


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 24, 2008)

hay algo que no sepas fogonazo?


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 24, 2008)

pa mi que no save levantarse una mina .... por que pa saver todo lo que save lo primero que tiene que haber hecho es no darle tanta bola alas minas,!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 24, 2008)

jua gaston....!.

igualmente, no es que sabe por no haber vivido, todo lo contrario, sabe tanto por todas las cosas que ha vivido y transitado, pocos son los que hoy en dia pueden hablar sobre tantas cosas que se hicieron en la historia del audio y de la electronica en si. solo los que recorrieron el camino desde el comienzo son los que deberian poder hablar de lo que se ha hecho y lo que no se hizo

(esto va para quienes con la tecnologia actual, hoy se dan el lujo de desaprobar todo lo hecho anteriormente, como si lo que se hizo desde la decada del ´90 para atras es todo obsoleto)


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 24, 2008)

por otro lado, lindo el pre de holimar! seguira viva la empresa o se la trago la tierra?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 24, 2008)

no digo que lo de los 90 patras son cosas obsoletas, sino, yo lo seria


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2008)

Me tratan de "Viejo" y "Homosexual", queda claro que ustedes me *! ! Aman ¡ ¡*

http://www.holimar.com.ar/

Hasta ahora me voy quedando con las ganas de tener en mis"Garras" un equipo Holimar para ver si lo que afirmaban sobre calidad era cierto.
De los únicos 2 que he visto en mi vida uno estaba en "Pinar de Rocha", los fiesteros veteranos sabrán de que hablo y el otro en la casa del presidente de una petrolera extranjera.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 24, 2008)

juaaaaaa fogo!, si, recien cierro la pagina de holimar...

como que ostentan mucho.... quisiera saber un poco sobre la topologia de entrada que ofrecen ellos en amplificadores de potencia. supuestamente etapa de entrada complementaria no diferencial... y el lazo de realimentacion? por emisor? por base?.... 


por otro lado hablan de que tienen la patente de la etapa de entrada diferencial.... habria que ver....


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2008)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> .........por otro lado hablan de que tienen la patente de la etapa de entrada diferencial.... habria que ver....



No me cierran los numeros, si mucho antes habia entradas diferenciales a valvulas ¿?¿?¿?¿?

Cambiando de tema alguién conoce estos equipos 

http://ap.com/


----------



## dandany (Dic 24, 2008)

Bueno vuelvo a lo anterior para mi mi opinion, hay que seguir perfeccionado las cosas los transistores las valvulas y no seguir con lo mismo porque sino nunca avanzaremos como los celulares no ves a la gente con un Tango por la calle con componentes mas caros,en vez con una version actual porque es mucho mejor mas compacto mas bateria y muchas otras cosas mejores y porsupuesto mas barato.
Lo mismo sucede con los transistores la tecnologia fue avanzando y llego a lo que ahora son los transistores,CI's,para una persona comun como yo que me gusta escuchar solamente la musica con unos tranquilos 10w o 20w sentir todos los sonidos actualmente tengo todos mis amplificador bipolares y CI's no critico a las valvulas no digo nada pero me gustaria probar un amplificador de esos solamente escuchar. 
Tengo una radio de mi bizabuelo rota que tenia todas las radio de argentians marcadas muy copada marca LUX esta rota ,tiene un transformador de 14AMPERES!6V.Yo preferiria un amplificador moderno ,no un hifi ni nada de eso algo para escuchar musica no ruidos raros transmisiones de los ovni ni nada de eso musica bien a un volumen aceptable que entregue potencia cuando la nesesito siguiendo escuchando musica y no la voz de un cantante que parece un chillido por la distorcion .
Les haria el ejemplo del celular les daria un tango a cada uno de ustedes que preferirian el tango o el Rockr yo se cual van a elegir)''hay que seguir avanzando y no quedarse atras'' respecto a las valvulas las vi pero no las escuche pero prefiero algo moderno no digo que sean unos viejos jajaja gustos son gustos yo no tengo oido entrenado me quedo con mi bipolar que nunca se me quemo nada y no tengo que cambiar transistores cada 1 hora y todavia dudo de que sean originales jajajaaj saludos y guiense por lo que les gusta y no por lo que dicen los demas...(muy buena la potencia de tecniscdeso! la de 20w sinclair la tengo hace 7 meses funcionando con los 2n3055(persivo que son truchos jajajajaj)

PD:FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS LOS DEL FORO !


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 24, 2008)

Yo nuca he escuchado un amplificador a válvulas, pero por solo su imagen físicamente me deja impresionado


----------



## dandany (Dic 24, 2008)

el de mi biz abuelo esta lleno de sedimento no tierra jajajajajaja saludo muy bien lustado ese jaja es bonito por fuera pero aver sus funcioneS


----------

